# Drake Fifty's



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the article i found on them showed a retail value of 129$ and they are 06/07s. they look exactly like my drake MLBs and i will say they arent worth 50$...for 130 you can get much better bindings. watch whiskeymilitia.com all the time, they will have a binding on quite frequently..today they had technine mfm's for 49.99...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok thanks! Ill keep looking.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You can get 390s for less.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

$130 for drake fifty's? I think thats the biggest rip I've heard this year. I just got a pair of DMT's for $50 with free shipping for my rail board. Shop around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

these were new in stores just to let u no, im going to keep looking tho


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

VALUE SPORTS: Mens - Discount Burton snowboards, skis, snowboard boots & bindings

my buddy bought his cartels there, he got em last week, everything went fine. its just a small proshop on mammoth that doesnt sell shit lol. the sticker on the box said they were selling em for 290 aka no one is going to buy them. i bought some flows, they should be in monday. free shipping, although kinda slow, but they give you a tracking number. best deals ive ever seen.


----------

